# Just wanted to say HI!



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

I just wanted to introduce myself. I currently have an 01 Sentra SE, which has been my baby for the last 2 years. 

Monday I will be trading her in for a 03 Spec V. I am really excited :jump: 

Can't wait to talk more with everyone!

Lyssa


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why, oh why? 

the Sentra SE is a great car! Fantastic engine with great potential!!!!!

Well, whatever makes you happy, but I'd stick with the SE if I were you


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Great Choice!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *Great Choice!! *



umm...............yeah, whatever you say.


Seriously though, save your money and KEEP THE SE!!! use the extra money you'd spend on the spec V to mod your SE and make it a ton faster than the spec!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah if you want a fast car and already have the SE, don't take the hit from a trade-in. Just turbo your car, it will be safe, reliable, way faster than any spec, and cheaper. You can take the extra money you save and upgrade the preformance, audio, rims, suspension, whatever you want.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thank you SR20  I needed some backing


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well either way she wants to do it I say good for her. I like my Spec personally but that doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the SE. Anyhow, welcome to the boards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

*Ok Ok Guys.....*

You are talking to a "Nissan Gal". Never owned anything except Nissan's. My Dad works for the company, and I get amazing deals. So I change my cars every two or so years. I bought the 01 SE after putting 150,000 miles on my G20t. And I needed a car fast and never really got "into" the SE like I would have liked. The Spec was what I was waiting for, but as timing would have it, I needed a car immediately.

So my heart being set on the Spec, I just had to have one. As for the trade-in, I am getting it above Black Book prices, which they usually go by on auction. And I can't even begin to tell you the deal I am getting on my new Spec! In the end I will actually be paying a LOWER car payment! So how can I pass it up when all the stars lined up!

Thanks for the welcome! I will keep you updated on how it goes and will be posting pics of my new baby!  :banana: 

Lyssa


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wow, well good luck to you.

personally, I'd take the SE and throw a nice t3/T4e turbo on it and boost 300whp all day


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm a big fan of the SE, and my family and I have been Nissan people for a long time, at least the early 80's in America. I don't know what my parents drove back before they came over from Thailand. I've also driven quite a few stock and modded Spec's. They aren't the same car at all. If you're not going to go over all the basic bolt ons, the Spec is your car.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *thank you SR20  I needed some backing  *


i have a friend with a SER sr20, great motor.... however my spec v has a warrenty and i still pulled him by a car length. If i felt like modding another car i would have got an old sr20 motor car. But i already have one non-street legal car, i want something i dont have to worry about. If shit breaks on the spec, i take it to the dealership... FREE!


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

overall, the Spec-V is a great car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

*Just got home!*

Hey guys! I just got home from picking up my new car!

I love the Spec V! 

I have gotten the mixed reviews above, but I am very happy with my new purchase. 

I will be posting pics soon!!!

yay!

Lyssa


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *i have a friend with a SER sr20, great motor.... however my spec v has a warrenty and i still pulled him by a car length. *


Is a warranty supposed to slow your car down? LOL

The Sr20 is a great motor. I have a 2000 SE, and I wouldn't trade the car in for anohter car (Even if my car payment was going to be lower)! As for modding the SR20, you don't have to turbo it. At this point a turbo is not really an option, and I have found that the SR20 can handle a good amount of NAWSSS.

I hope you enjoy your new car! As long as you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Geesh talk about a downer, Guys!


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Well the SR20 is a great motor, and lots of people here love it. I can only speak for the Spec V, and I think you made a great purchase. There is plenty of aftermarket stuff right now and there is plenty more to come! Cams, ECU, turbo kits are all on the way. It's great having a car that aftermarket companies are really trying to deliver for. 

I truly hope NISMO comes through for us as well, they must know there are plenty of us out there ready to spend some serious cash! I'll have the car paid off in 4 months, so maybe the timing will be perfect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi V Dude, I agree. I know quite a few people that have gotten a Spec and loved it and were previous owners of the SR20 motor. 

I love my new car, regardless! It was what I had my eyes on since it was in the works years ago, so I HAD to have it! Having nothing to do with payments (although I do like the perk) So everyone stop raining on my parade!  

BTW V Dude, I used to live in Sugarland Texas...long long time ago for about a year, I went to junior high at First Colony. I am positive it has changed, but it was a neat place to grow up even for only a year 

Take Care!

Lyssa


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

MsLyssa said:


> *Geesh talk about a downer, Guys! *


Like I said before, great car for what you're looking for. I am also an owner of a SR20DE powered SE and I have driven two pretty modded Spec's and one stock powered '03, like the one you have. It is a great car, but with someone like me, I'm all about boosting. If the QR was a proven motor with turbo, I would have seriously considered trading my SE for one. Out of the box, it's the best buy in it's market. Great job!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

MsLyssa said:


> *I just wanted to introduce myself. I currently have an 01 Sentra SE, which has been my baby for the last 2 years.
> 
> Monday I will be trading her in for a 03 Spec V. I am really excited :jump:
> 
> ...


welcome to the boards  Nissan girls are always welcome


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

I just got into a 02 spec-v and it's a nice ride. In the march issue of inport tuner, they did some bolt-ons and gained some good performance. Hotshot intake $227.00 gained 5.1HP & 5.1TQ, Stillen muffler $384.04 gained 2.7HP & 2.8TQ, Hotshot header $422.00 gained 9.3HP & 3.7TQ. So for around 1000 bucks you have 164.1HP & 168.5TQ to the wheels. Cheap upgrades tolook into. 

Oh yeah good for you on your purchase! Your father works for Nissan? Did you get the VPP or better deal?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

MsLyssa said:


> *Hi V Dude, I agree. I know quite a few people that have gotten a Spec and loved it and were previous owners of the SR20 motor.
> 
> I love my new car, regardless! It was what I had my eyes on since it was in the works years ago, so I HAD to have it! Having nothing to do with payments (although I do like the perk) So everyone stop raining on my parade!
> 
> ...


I live about 10 minutes from that school. This place has changed a lot in the last 10 years. I bet you wouldn't recognize it. Too bad you could only stay one year!


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

I just got a 2003 Spec-V also. I have wanted one since they came out. Unfortunatly I was stuck in a lease on another car. I am sooo happy with it. I think it's the best choice. Good luck with it. Keep us posted.. : )


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Well actually I didn't purchase my Spec, I'm leasing. BUT I will purchase at end of lease. It is a company lease and original guy with vehicle quit the company. So I got a smoking deal $ (less than two years left on the lease) and then purchase baby. Still plan on bolt-on upgrades, but will wait untill purchase for more in depth mods like balance shaft eliminator, etc. Bet you can't guess the color. Super Black! It's hot in the desert and gets dirty quick, but damn it looks great polished.


----------

